

Learn coding by hot virgin babes #CodeBase - paritoshsharma
http://uncommonfeed.com/2014/04/learn-coding-by-a-hot-virgin-babe/

======
bjackman
\- What is this site? Where is the original content? Why have you linked to a
shitty secondary source?

\- This is misogynistic and stupid, and exactly the kind of thing we need to
keep out of tech culture.

edit: I found the actual content:
[http://codebabes.com/](http://codebabes.com/), luckily it was pretty hard to
find, the first result for "code base code babes" was
[http://www.codefirstgirls.org.uk/edinburgh.html](http://www.codefirstgirls.org.uk/edinburgh.html)

edit2: Looks like it has nothing to do with CodeBase.

